# Rolladensteuerung



## _db_ (16 Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen,

bin Hobbyprogrammierer und helfe meiner Schwester ein wenig ihr Haus zu automatisieren.
Habe nun folgendes Problem...
Verstehe nicht warum der Merker M777.0 bei positiver Flanke sofort zurückgesetzt wird !!!
Meinem Verständnis von Flanken würde in dem Fall folgendes bewirken...
Bei positiver Flanke von M777.2 wird der Merker M777.0 gesetzt.
Eigentlich wird unten die Rücksetzbedingung erst dann erfüllt wenn M777.2 schon "1" ist.
Demnach sollte doch erst nach erneuter positiver Flanke zurückgesetzt werden...oder nicht ????
Bitte um eine Erklärung und bin selbstverständlich auch für Alternativlösungen offen :wink:

Ein Screenshot hängt an...
Vielen Dank vorab.

Mfg David


----------



## santacrews (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo _db_

Welche Funktion soll denn dein Netzwerk haben?
Leider kann ich wegen der geringen Auflösung nicht wirklich erkennen, was was ist.
Vielleicht mal das Bild in einer höheren Auflösung einstellen? Oder in AWL hier rein stellen?

Ich vermute mal nach deinem Post, dass Du nichts anderes als einen Stromstoßschalter programmieren willst?


----------



## _db_ (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo santacrews...danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Du liegst mit deiner Vermutung richtig...hatte auch zunächst geplant es mit einem
XOR Glied zu realisieren, aber da gestaltete sich das mit zeitlicher Verriegelung der Ausgänge nicht so leicht.
Würde es schon gerne so lassen...
Im Anhang nochmal ein Screenshot


----------



## santacrews (16 Dezember 2016)

*...*

Mir ist dein Netzwerk ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert :-D

Mit XOR ist das gar kein Problem
	

		
			
		

		
	



Die fallende Flanke der Relais verriegelt das erneute einschalten dann für 2s


Nachtrag:

In die UND Glieder muss natürlich noch unter das "_NICHT Verriegelung_" auch das "_NICHT Relais Runter_" in NW2 und "_NICHT Relais Hoch_" in NW3


----------



## _db_ (16 Dezember 2016)

Alles klar...danke, schau mir das mal an 
Angenehmen Tag noch...


----------



## RGerlach (16 Dezember 2016)

Außerdem wurde im NW von Beitrag #3 der Flankenhilfsmerker 2x verwendet. Das darf nicht sein. 

Wenn die Flanke nochmals benötigt wird, dann muss das Ergebnis zwischengespeichert und verwendet werden.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## simon.s (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Die Lösung von santacrews wird wohl passen.
Warum deine nicht funktioniert folgendes:
Lies das Programm von oben nach unten!
Taster(E0.2) oder Flanke(m777.2) SETZT deinen Merker 777.0
Taster(E0.2) oder Flanke(m777.2) und M777.0 (jetzt schon "1") Rücksetzt deinen Merker 777.0


Edit: @santacrews    Wie lange läuft eigentlich dein Rollo? Immer?


----------



## santacrews (17 Dezember 2016)

@simon.s
Ne, mein Rollo hört irgendwann auch auf zu laufen [emoji1]. Habe sogar eine Simulation der Position in Abhängigkeit von der Laufzeit. (Zur Visualisierung). Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich das gerne mal posten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _db_ (19 Dezember 2016)

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank nochmals für die schnellen Antworten.

Habe allerdings noch ein Problem...würde die Rollo's gerne zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten
zentral runter bzw. hochfahren.

Gibt es da fertige Bausteine mit denen ich die Uhrzeit vergleichen kann und
digitale Signale setzen kann ??

Vielen Dank vorab.


Mfg David


----------



## santacrews (23 Dezember 2016)

Hallo _db_
Guck dir mal von Wago den Baustein fb_ScheduleWeekly an. Der schaltet glaube ich nur ein und aus, aber du könntest ja die Flanke des Ausgangs auswerten und bei positiver Flanke hoch fahren und bei negativer runter.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## frukt (14 Januar 2017)

santacrews schrieb:


> @simon.s
> Ne, mein Rollo hört irgendwann auch auf zu laufen [emoji1]. Habe sogar eine Simulation der Position in Abhängigkeit von der Laufzeit. (Zur Visualisierung). Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich das gerne mal posten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hi santacrews, ich hätte Interesse an deinem Projekt mit Visualisierung! Bin mit einer S7- 1200er am basteln. Welches HMI hast du denn in Verwendung?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------

